# FW: Shopping for ME Research (best if in UK)



## tk (Apr 4, 2005)

[The people who wrote these messages have given permission for them to be reposted. If anyone isn't familiar with MERGE, their website is http://www.meresearch.org.uk ]Has anyone seen this yet? I think it's fantastic. If you go to the ushopugive.com website you can see which stores are participating and how much will be donated to the charity of your choice. I've been getting car insurance quotes all day as mine runs out in a couple of weeks and Churchill came up the cheapest. If I access the Churchill website via ushopugive.com and take out the insurance then Â£9 will go to the charity of my chioce - MERGE.Also, I am ordering a new fitted bedroom from B and Q next week and I can order it on the B and Q website via ushopugive and 2-4% of the purchase price can go to MERGE. That's another Â£30 or so to them.<name>~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Shopping for ME ResearchMERGE has linked up with UshopUgive.com, a new shopping website which enables you to raise money for biomedical projects as you buy products over the Internet. UshopUgive's vision is that charities and the causes they support can benefit from the economic power of the Internet and e-commerce. We are excited to be fundraising in this novel way since, with the rapid growth of online shopping, UshopUgive could become a major new source of income for ME Research, as well as other worthy causes.shopping online at UshopUgive. When you buy, you will trigger a donation from the retailers to MERGE; on average, a generous 2% of your total spend. You pay the same price as you would if you had walked into the retailer's store or bought from their website. You use the stores' sites in the normal way, but because you are shopping via the UshopUgive website, the stores pay sales commission on everything you buy and a portion is passed on to MERGE.The product categories include appliances, clothes, books, computers & software, department stores, drinks, gifts & flowers, grocery, health & beauty, music & video, services & finance, toys & games, travel & tickets, home & garden, and sports & leisure. The participating retailers include Amazon, Comet, Waitrose, WH Smith and Lastminute.com, with the list increasing all the time. Purchases can be for you personally, or you might be able to buy for your workplace - for example, perhaps the stationery needs of your workplace could be supplied just as cheaply (if not cheaper) via UshopUgive. Often there are deals available through the site that would not only save your company money but would result in large payments to MERGE.So, it's quick, it's free and (with your help) shopping this way could generate significant funds for the advances in biomedical research that we all want to see. But remember to select MERGE as the charity you want to support prior to being linked directly to the retailer website of your choice.!----(from a person in the Rep. of Ireland)Hi,Yes I used this when doing some Christmas shopping. There are a lot of very varied shops and places listed (mostly based in Britain and only useful for people living there but no good to me but I do use amazon so go via the ushopugive site so that MERGE gets a cut). Tesco for example is on the list and probably a lot of people with ME use their online shopping.I did notice that some of the things could generate quite a substantial amount for MERGE as they either gave a pretty good percentage of the sale price to the charity, or a reasonable flat amount if someone purchased something.This is the direct link to the MERGE page on the ushopugive websitehttp://www.ushopugive.com/default.asp?charid=637<name2>-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Cool!







I'm glad you posted this!


----------

